# How to program a key fob for a '02 Chevy Malibu Classic



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a key fob that I need to program to work for my '02 Chevy Malibu Classic.
Can anyone tell me how to do it?

Thanks.


----------

